# Donate Pens to Servicemen and Women



## Gary Max (Jul 27, 2008)

Here's what we are trying to put together.
On 7/17/08 I read this post over at Sawmillcreek---Jackie Outten is one of the folks who runs the Freedom Pen Project---They collect pens and ship them all over the world to Menbers of the Armed Forces.
Here's the post.



> FREEDOM PENS NEEDS YOU.
> 
> Normally I would not post here but I know that some of you don't check the Freedom Pens Forum.
> 
> ...


I thought that it would be great if the folks here at IAP could sent them a bunch of pens.
Here's how we plan on doing this.
Send me the pens and I will foward them to the FPP--------all you have to do is PM me and I will give you my address.
This will be a donation from "The Membership of IAP" and will be listed at FFP as being from all of us.
Wrap the pens so they do not get beat up getting to me--newspaper--I have ordered 4x6 bubble packs to repack the pens in. Thanks Ed---
If you want to add a small card with your pen that would also be nice----I plan on printing up a small IAP logo and adding it to every pen.
I plan on collecting pens until Sept 1st 2008
I figure that I will send in two lots of pens----one with-in a week and the last one in Sept.
This would be a great reason to clean out some of your old stock and put them to a good use or turn some slimlines and send them.
The type of kit or blank make no differnce all we ask is that it writes.
Who better to step up and lend a hand than the folks here at IAP.
If you have any questions I will try to have a answer.
Thanks to all the folks who have already responded.


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 28, 2008)

Help----------I need pens
Shipping packs are here and I need pens to fill them----about 1K would be nice:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 28, 2008)

yippeeeeeeeeeeee---Pens started arriving here today--I am ready
Here's the little IAP logo cards that I printed up--I will send one along with every pen:RockOn:


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 30, 2008)

UPS and USPS both delivered pens today.
All I can say is thanks for the help---I hope more folks join in and help out with this great cause.


----------



## Verne (Jul 30, 2008)

Gary, seems to me taht with over 5,000 IAP members, maybe 1/2 active, that 6000 pens would be no problem. Let's go guys, this would be a biggie!!!! Our own aircraft carrier!!!!
Send me an address Gary and I'll get a couple in the mail.
Vern


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm going to pick up some kits from Don Wood this weekend and get to turning them. Give me a couple weeks and I'll have about 2 dozen ready to go.


I went to look at the ones I had set aside and they've all been swiped by the wife.


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 30, 2008)

Just think if a 100 members sent 5 pens each-----that's a fast 500 pens.
I plan on cleaning out my display cases tonight-----heck I know I can find at least 20  slow sellers there.
I would like to take a second and Thank all the folks who are helping out with this.
---------------Thank You very Much------------------


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jul 30, 2008)

Gary,

I have about 10 to send as soon as I have a chance.


----------



## cutterwoodjoe (Jul 30, 2008)

On their way Gary,
 Thanx for doing this


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks Folks----I am sending the first box out on Friday.
I worked on getting the pens ready last night and hope the mailman brings me more today.


----------



## Nolan (Jul 31, 2008)

Gary 
I put 5 of my first turned into a mailer and sent it off.


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for the help Nolan.
The mailman did not bring me any pens today----bummer


----------



## jskeen (Jul 31, 2008)

Gary, 

I wanted to get my first dozen there in time for the first box, but life sorta had different ideas,  Anyway, I'll get them sent out as quick as possible.  So how many went out today?

James


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 31, 2008)

James if I counted right-------I am shipping 53 pens---some of which are Pen/Pencil sets
I hope to ship a bunch more.


----------



## jskeen (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm going to try to help you out a little with this, as I'm actually a little embarrassed at the response so far.   

See this post for info.  

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?p=451474#post451474

Come on folks, we can do better than this.

James


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 31, 2008)

James there has been a bunch of folks asking for my address so I figure there are more on the way.-----Thanks for the help.


----------



## markgum (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi Gary;
  I r turn' as fast as I can.  I also advertised it to my local wood workers group and will be collecting some pens (I hope) from them.  I'll ship some your way by the middle of August as I wanted to give them a couple of weekends to get them to me.


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks Mark---I know it takes time to make this work.


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 1, 2008)

First Box full is on the way and we are working on box two--------
Today the mailman brought me 8 more pens.
Thanks


----------



## MesquiteMan (Aug 1, 2008)

Gary,

I have 22 pens that I have rounded up to send to you!  I will get them out when I get a round tuit, probably some time next week!


----------



## gmcnut (Aug 3, 2008)

Gary,

I ordered 20 chrome slimline kits and some red, white and blue corian today. As soon as it gets here me and my two sons will get busy and be sending you some pens to send to our troops.  Hoooo Haaaaa!


----------



## nava1uni (Aug 3, 2008)

Gary,
  They're in the mail.
Cindy


----------



## Grizz (Aug 3, 2008)

We are waiting for a pen kit order to come in... Josh, the 12yr old... will be working on them.


----------



## scoutharps (Aug 3, 2008)

Got a lovely "old geezer" to drill me up a bunch of blanks yesterday, and am on my way to the basement to start on them.  I'm hoping to have my first 10 out by next weekend--1 down, 9 to go!  (And two of those just need final sanding and assembly!)


----------



## gmcnut (Aug 3, 2008)

This is for Curtis and the rest of us.

http://www.myrtlewoodgallery.com/get_a_round_tuit.htm

Of course I am sure it's well within the skillset that most on this forum have to make our own. And for those who want to be different there is the square tuit. lol


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 3, 2008)

Mark I have been getting the best Pm's from folks who where able to get a round Tuit this weekend---we should has another box ready for FPP very soon.


----------



## woodsofourlives (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi, Where do I send some pens in KY.


----------



## Verne (Aug 5, 2008)

Gary,
I've got about 10 picked out to send...now just have to wait for the uninvited guest (Edwourdo (sp)) to leave. Some people just don't know when enuf is enuf.
Vern


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks folks---PM's sent
The mailman did bring pens from two members yesterday.
Hope to get some more today
Thanks again
Gary Max


----------



## onewaywood (Aug 6, 2008)

I have 50 kits and 50 blanks are there way to me and will get them done and shipped ASAP........


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks folks --we just spent 14 hours at a show and your post are the best news I have had all day
Thank-you very much
Now I am going to get some sleep so we can do it again in the morning


----------



## ribanett (Aug 6, 2008)

Gary
Need your address


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 7, 2008)

Larry ---PM is on the way---Thanks for helping


----------



## Verne (Aug 7, 2008)

Gary
It's in the mail. 10 only, wrapped in paper towels, sorry about that, guess I'm kinda cheap that way.
Let's see 6000 members; average maybe 5 pens each; wow, that's 30,000 pens. We could have an Aircraft Carrier and maybe some SAC (Strategic Air Command for you too young to remember) B52's to boot.
Come on Guys and Gals lets send enough pens to sink that carrier. They are out there for us, as in The U.S.
I know, getting too political, I'll be quiet.
Vern


----------



## JayDevin (Aug 7, 2008)

Gary 
I have 30 waiting on your address......


----------



## bitshird (Aug 7, 2008)

Gary, I have some slow movers I can send you, PM an address


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 7, 2008)

Vern ---Jay---- Ken ----thanks for helping out----PM"s sent


----------



## JayDevin (Aug 7, 2008)

Gary they are all set and will be in tomorrows Mail


----------



## Splinter (Aug 10, 2008)

Gary,

I plan to mail mine tomorrow.


----------



## RonSchmitt (Aug 10, 2008)

Gary,
Got a couple ready to go, shipping Monday. Will do more if time allows.


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 11, 2008)

Incoming mail was slow last week we did not collect very many pens.:frown:
Sure hope it picks up this week.
PM's have been sent to everyone requesting my address.
I would really like to thank the good folks who have taken the time to help out with this pen raising event.


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey Gary,
   Maybe you should let us know how many pens come in once a week or so. That way we can see the progess.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 11, 2008)

Gary 4 pens are on their way, I put then in a padded envelope, three slimlines and a Euro in the inexpensive sleeves they should be there by Wed. or Thurs.


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for the help---we should hit the 100 pen mark this week.


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 11, 2008)

I spent some time this evening getting pens ready to ship and as of todays mail you good folks have donated :bananen_smilies051:112 pens:banana: to the Freedom Pen Project---with luck I will be shipping the second box of soon.


----------



## nava1uni (Aug 11, 2008)

Gary,
  I sent some pens last week.  Have you gotten them.  Let me know via PM.


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 11, 2008)

PM on the way------Thanks


----------



## Verne (Aug 11, 2008)

Gary
You should have received my priority box today. Please give me a quick shout, just to know that they have arrived.
I'm sure the numbers will kick up as soon as everyone goes through their stash and/or get some extra's made up. Seems like it should be closer to 1000 by now.
Vern


----------



## gmcnut (Aug 12, 2008)

I got my box of corian today and my pen kits last week.  Now the boys and I just need a Saturday in the shop....


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 12, 2008)

Mark ---Thanks for jumping in and lending a hand.
I would of thought that a group of pen turning folks this large----there would of been more folks doing this.
Every pen we collect will make a great gift for someone in the armed services. They will know that the folks back home really do care.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 12, 2008)

Gary,

Do we have a "time line"??

Just back from DC and have to fill some orders (from the PRECEEDING SHOW, NOTHING from DC)  However, I can order some red, white and blue blanks and turn them on the weekend of the 24th if that will work.


----------



## DCBluesman (Aug 12, 2008)

*It has been pointed out that my post could be taken as opposing this effort. Nothing could be further from the truth. The Freedom Pen Project is a favorite of mine. If you have the time, I encourage you to do your part to support our service men and women.  http://www.freedompens.org/*

I would not be so quick to think that this group is NOT doing this. 

I participate in the Freedom Pen Project through my local Woodcraft on Veteran's Day each year. I was one of the organizers and feel a certain sense of ownership in the event. I typically spend the entire day teaching folks to turn pens as well as turning pens for the Project.

There are also a number of us who have taken to contributing pens in the names of our customers. It's a fairly recent development for me, but for each customer who buys one of my pens, I send a pen to the Project in my customer's name.

Also, keep in mind that this is the INTERNATIONAL Association of Penturners. In addition to the FPP, we have the Canadian "Pens for Peacekeepers" project which originated right here on this forum.

While I can appreciate your desire to make this a special IAP event and that we want to support the request for 6000 pens, not everyone follows the same calendar or supports the same organizations.

I enthusiastically support your call for contributions, but think the focus needs to be kept on doing good works like this year round and for a variety of worthy causes.




Gary Max said:


> Mark ---Thanks for jumping in and lending a hand.





Gary Max said:


> I would of thought that a group of pen turning folks this large----there would of been more folks doing this.
> Every pen we collect will make a great gift for someone in the armed services. They will know that the folks back home really do care.


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 12, 2008)

Ed ---thanks for jumping in and lending a hand.

Lou----I never thought that we could raise 6000 pens----I was just trying to help the FFP ---they are out of pens----I understand that this may mean more to me than it does to you.


----------



## Verne (Aug 12, 2008)

Gary, and Lou,
I'm sorry guys. I was sure we could raise 6000 pens! Still am! I too, like many others, have donated pens, blanks, money, and time to different projects of the IAP. I've also turned pens for the Freedom Pen Project. Think by last count about 200  pens came out of my small, hot, under financed garage, still found a few to send for this project. 
Now I'm just asking...please see if you don't have at least one you could send for this project.
Thanks for at least considering the request, I'm sure the guys overseas thank you too.
Vern


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 12, 2008)

Little help, please.

I want to get some red, white and blue acrylic (or polyresin) blanks (about 25).  Perfectly willing to buy them, but can't find any.

Prefer to avoid acrylester, as it takes longer to make those pens.  Can anyone lead me to a good blank for this.  (Ernie's is a little "girlie" for this particular project, I think).

HELP!!!


----------



## bananajeep (Aug 14, 2008)

Gary, sent you a PM, send me your address and I'll commit to at least 10 pens.  

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 14, 2008)

Mike-----PM is on the way----Thanks for lending a hand.


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 15, 2008)

2nd box is going out on Monday-it contains 100 pens.
This brings our total up to 152 shipped.
We are already starting on the third box.:RockOn:


----------



## dntrost (Aug 15, 2008)

I have 5 more in envelope to send out tomorrow


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 17, 2008)

*First 10 done*

Sorry for the blured pic, found a fingerprint on the lens after I took the shots.

Cherry, BOW, Arbor Mist, Walnut, Chakte Viga, Maple, Canarywood, Padauk, Clemson Chaos, Cocobolo

10+ more to go, hopefully I'll have them all done tomorrow.


----------



## tbird (Aug 18, 2008)

Gary, 
I put a package in the mail to you today.

Marcia


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks folks----It sure would be nice to hit that 500 pen mark:biggrin:


----------



## winpooh498 (Aug 18, 2008)

Gary,
23 pens going out in the mail to you tomorrow. 
Thanks for doing this.


----------



## cdbakkum (Aug 18, 2008)

Gary, Send me your address and I will mail a few. I AM NOT LISTED AS A MEMBER AND DO NOT KNOW HOW TO GET IT DONE.

Carl Bakkum
5001 E. Main St. # 515
Mesa Arizona 85205


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 18, 2008)

Carl -----info is on the way---you will have a Private message that has my mailing address---thanks for lending a hand.


----------



## mrplace (Aug 18, 2008)

Gary, PM me your address. I have six (maybe more by the end of the week) to send now.

I am curious, and I am not really familiar with the organization. But how are the pens distributed? Are we sending pens that are only being given to senior enlisted and flag officers, or are any making it to the junior enlisted?


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 18, 2008)

What we are doing is----donating as a group instead of as  individuals. There will be a listing over at FPP that will show IAP donating all the pens collected.
The folks over at FPP ran out of pens and we are just trying to get some stock for them.
They have been around for several years ----there are several of us here at IAP that have been sending them pens over the years.
I just thought ---who better to lend a helping hand than pen makers like us.
So for the rest of this month----I am collecting pens----I pack them in a bubble pack and add a small IAP logo ---then forward the pens to the FPP. The donation is from all of us---not one person.
I have had members send  2  to 25 pens---we need all we can get. Every pen will be a gift  and let them know we care and are thinking about them. This has been a real joy for us to do this----lots of folks are helping out.
I wil PM you my address---Thanks for helping.


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 18, 2008)

Gary Max said:


> What we are doing is----donating as a group instead of as  individuals. There will be a listing over at FPP that will show IAP donating all the pens collected.
> The folks over at FPP ran out of pens and we are just trying to get some stock for them.
> They have been around for several years ----there are several of us here at IAP that have been sending them pens over the years.
> I just thought ---who better to lend a helping hand than pen makers like us.
> ...



I donated 20 last year. I received about a half dozen emails from servicemembers who were on the receiving end of the pens. They were all junior enlisted with the one exception of the email from a Chaplin who emailed for some of the men and women serving with him. 

I can tell you that the emails were worth a lot more than the money I've received for other pens.


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 19, 2008)

Just think----some day a servicemember will post a thank you here at IAP.
And it may of been the pen that you sent to FPP.
Every pen that leaves here has a IAP logo under the clip.
There is still two weeks for you to be a part of this effort.
Thanks again to all the folks who have jumped in and helped out.
You have no ideal how much this has meant to my wife and me.


----------



## rb765 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Freedom Pens*

I have been looking for an excuse to get out to the shop.  I will have a few out in the next couple of days.  Can you PM an address to send them to please?


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 19, 2008)

PM with info on they way-------Thanks for taking the time to help


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 21, 2008)

Pen count  Update---------first box 53 pens----second box 100 pen and we have collected 36 so far for the third box.
Keep sending those pens---
Thanks to everyone who has worked so hard to help


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 21, 2008)

And 23 more arrived today:bananen_smilies046:


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 22, 2008)

Great news-----Fed-ex just dropped a box off from way out west----this brings the total for box #3 up to 86 pens:bananen_smilies051:


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 24, 2008)

Okay,
 I've got as many done as I'll be able to before the deadline. Here's the second 10 that I just finished.  Just need an address to ship all 20 off.

Ovangkol, Spaulted Irish Birch, Stab. Brown Maple Burl, Red Oak, Mimosa/Antler, Maple, Irish Hawthorn, Russian-Olive/Antler, Eucayptus, and Olive.

I may throw a few others in with these.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 24, 2008)

My son and I made over 100 pens for the FPP in one shipment when it first started. they all ended up going to one unit in Iraq. We included a little note of thanks with each pen with just out name. From what I heard the entire unit realized that two people had taken the time to make all those pens. I had included my e-mail on the note and said I would be happy to hear from any of them. I got a couple of e-mails and thought that was pretty neat. then I got a real shock. a large envelope arrived int he mail. in it was a photo of the entire unit standing out there in the blistering dessert and a certificate of appreciation from them. I was stunned. looking at the photo along with the certificate really stuck me. here they are in those conditions thanking me for having spent a couple of days in a shop with my son. That certificate is the best payment I have ever gotten for a pen. It is now on display with my personal pen collection.


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 25, 2008)

Does that mean you will be sending pens as part of the IAP donation??????
I would really like to hit that 500 mark--------


----------



## Daniel (Aug 25, 2008)

Gary, I would love to, I even have about 25 sets in a box that are ear marked for them. Right now my time is really slim but I will see what I can do it the next few days.


----------



## mrplace (Aug 25, 2008)

Gary, Resend you shipping address via a PM. I was going to ship my box but left your address at home. :redface::beat-up:


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 25, 2008)

As of today-------the third box has 95 pens in it-----------bringing the total up to
-------------------248 pens ---------------------Thanks to everyone here at IAP who has jumped in and helped out-----I will keep everyone posted as the month comes to a end and we get a grand total.


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 26, 2008)

Gary Max said:


> As of today-------the third box has 95 pens in it-----------bringing the total up to
> -------------------248 pens ---------------------Thanks to everyone here at IAP who has jumped in and helped out-----I will keep everyone posted as the month comes to a end and we get a grand total.



Gary, 23 heading your way today (I found a couple more to throw in) assuming the wife gets the package to the post office.


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 26, 2008)

Thank you ----I hope some other folks find their way to the post office this week also.


----------



## truckfixr (Aug 27, 2008)

Any chance of the deadline being extended or of putting together a third shipment? I'd like to contribute but my time is pretty limited.


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 27, 2008)

Good question

We are running out of hours in the day right now------it's show season and we are  way behind already.
FPP has been around for years and will be around for many more------there is a listing on thier site for IAP memebers-----right now it shows the first 53 pens we shipped.
You can always ship your pens directly to them and add a small note saying that your pens are from IAP.
I started this because they where out of pens and I wanted to collect some for them plus I thought it would be great if this was done by us as a group.
There is a link at the top of the IAP home page to FPP.
As a personal note----this has been a great joy for us----seeing so many folks jump in and help was great---I wish we could of done more but we will raise 300 pens and that is a good thing.

Here is the address to FPP

Freedom Pens Project
c/o Northwind Associates
8770 Little England Road
Hayes, VA 23072


----------



## Mudder (Aug 27, 2008)

Gary Max said:


> Thank you ----I hope some other folks find their way to the post office this week also.




Gary,

I'll have mine packed up tonight and sent out priority mail in the morning.

Scott


----------



## truckfixr (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks Gary. I'll just ship them directly to FPP (along with the suggested note) within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## bdonald (Aug 27, 2008)

I didnt see this until today, so my plan tonight is to get some turned and shipped directly to FPP.   I'll definitely plan better for next year and just keep a box handy, to toss a few in as I go along so they are ready when I see the post.

Bob


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks Folks ---I still have plenty of room in box 3.


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 28, 2008)

Today was a good day------43 more pens arrived---the 3rd box just got bigger
Thanks to the folks who made the time to get-er-done


This brings the count to
--------------------292--------------------as of today


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 29, 2008)

And 5 more arrive today----total is---297
Thanks for the help---looks like we will go over 300


----------



## OldWrangler (Aug 29, 2008)

I'll bet there isn't a penturner out there who doesn't have a box of culls. Not technically "seconds" but pens you wouldn't photograph and send it to be shown. You know the ones...wrong kit, wrong wood, bad combination of woods, experiment gone wrong....you know the ones. They are the ones in the bottom drawer or the box that you keep under the table at the show. Well, here's the chance to get rid of them for a good cause. We all gottum so let's box them up and send them to Gary. I sent him 5 a couple of weeks ago and it should have been more. So I'm putting another 10 in the mail tomorrow. We all can do it.


So send Gary as many old pens as you can right now.


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 30, 2008)

We did it-------------- 8 more arrived today bringing the total up to
--------------------------305 pens------------------------------
Thanks


----------



## bananajeep (Aug 30, 2008)

Gary, I'll have to send mine direct to FPP, I wouldn't get them in the mail until Tuesday at the earliest.  I don't want to hold you up.

Thanks for promoting and organizing this little drive for FPP.

Mike


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 30, 2008)

I would like to thank everyone who jumped in and helped raise all these pens.


----------



## dntrost (Aug 31, 2008)

you did all the work THANK YOU GARY!!!!!


----------



## bdonald (Sep 7, 2008)

Got 5 of them off today.  Hope that they get there in time. I included a note to let them know that it's an addition to the IAP's end of the contribution.

Bob


----------



## Gary Max (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks Bob----The folks over at FPP have been around for several years.
I am sure they will be able to put your pens to good use.


----------

